# double closed end spiral



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm new to the forum and thought I would share my favorite pen I made myself. Honduras Redheart Since this is a router/lathe forum I thought my first posting would be one that uses both tools. :thank_you2:


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow very nice, you must do a photo shoot and show us the procedure..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is a really nice looking piece. Well done. Photo looks great.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's really different. I would sure like to see how it's done! Vey nice!


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Did you use that The Beall Tool Company ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not a pen person but I wonder if he used a long drill bit as a guide (template) once mounted in place it would copy the helix (flute) of the bit.. 

====


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Tiger & Bob..keep guessin"


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, it would be difficult but not impossible with a lathe. The router would serve little purpose unless it was controlled by something like the pen wizard or the router lathe, the large version of the pen wizard. I'm sure you didn't use a Holtzapffel ( Holtzapffel.org ). I've exhausted all the directions I know so you'll just have to break down and show us -- please. Your work is beautifully done and very interesting.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Well, it would be difficult but not impossible with a lathe. The router would serve little purpose unless it was controlled by something like the pen wizard or the router lathe, the large version of the pen wizard. I'm sure you didn't use a Holtzapffel ( Holtzapffel.org ). I've exhausted all the directions I know so you'll just have to break down and show us -- please. Your work is beautifully done and very interesting.


 Hi allthumbs (is allthunbs a joke on your name? ) Thank you for taking the time to comment, and your kind words about my project. You are correct that the pen wiz by Beall could not do this (too light weight a gizmo and the bits too tiny) and I do not know if the sears router crafter could or not. I answered the routercrafter thread a few days ago and told my secret there. The one option you missed. Legacy. I do production work and the legacy necessary for what I do. Buying one to make pens would have been financial suicide. Maybe someday I'll get some camera shots to show. Thanks again for your positive comments


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Heh Legacy 
I also thing about lignotec lathe urpage. Lingo have crazy prices :/


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

gal turner said:


> Hi allthumbs (is allthunbs a joke on your name? ) Thank you for taking the time to comment, and your kind words about my project. You are correct that the pen wiz by Beall could not do this (too light weight a gizmo and the bits too tiny) and I do not know if the sears router crafter could or not. I answered the routercrafter thread a few days ago and told my secret there. The one option you missed. Legacy. I do production work and the legacy necessary for what I do. Buying one to make pens would have been financial suicide. Maybe someday I'll get some camera shots to show. Thanks again for your positive comments


Hi Gal Turner:

Nope, "allthunbs" is a condition. You've hear of green thumbs? You've heard of people that are "all thumbs" well, I can't even get "all thumbs" right. All I could manage was "allthunbs."

Sorry, I'm not being kind, I'm being accurate. That's nice work. 

However, your Legacy is in a similar category to the Holtzapffel . Except the Holtzapffel is mechanical and the Legacy can be electronic. Now are you using the CNC version?


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

:no:nope no cnc for me. I like making my own mistakes! I'm also affraid I wouldn't understand how to set it up & work it. I'm too old for today's technology


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

gal turner said:


> :no:nope no cnc for me. I like making my own mistakes! I'm also affraid I wouldn't understand how to set it up & work it. I'm too old for today's technology


It's still nice work.


----------

